# Putain t'es lourd



## nix

Quoi ??? Putain t'es lourd, j'étais chez moi et je suis revenue expres pour te parler !     Vas y tu m'énerves

Can someone please tell me what she really means by the word here,  i dont think she means to call me a whore?


----------



## Benjy

nix said:
			
		

> Quoi ??? Putain t'es lourd, j'étais chez moi et je suis revenue expres pour te parler !     Vas y tu m'énerves
> 
> Can someone please tell me what she really means by the word here,  i dont think she means to call me a whore?



lol no. she means like:

effing hell you're thick, i came back just so i could tlak to you! go on, you're annoying me/making me angry 

not really a very positive message that


----------



## nix

I am thick?  why would she say that?


----------



## Gil

nix said:
			
		

> I am thick?  why would she say that?


There's no way for me to know.
Could it be one of those reasons (some definitions of thick)?
Informal. Lacking mental agility; stupid.
Informal. Very friendly; intimate: thick friends. 
Informal. Going beyond what is tolerable; excessive


----------



## Cath.S.

I'm not sure "thick" is a very qood equivalent of "_lourd_".
I think what she means is more like "you're a real pain".


----------



## Ze Zeum

"putain" in beginning of the sentence and "vas-y" have the same structural purpose and no real meaning  As for "lourd", it means that you're going on her nerves.
A writing or any form of expression can be "lourd", which means it is not refined or elegant at all, and could be put down in a better way.


----------



## Benjy

Ze Zeum said:
			
		

> "putain" in beginning of the sentence and "vas-y" have the same structural purpose and no real meaning  As for "lourd", it means that you're going on her nerves.
> A writing or any form of expression can be "lourd", which means it is not refined or elegant at all, and could be put down in a better way.



don't know if i totally agree that p.. has no meaning in the sentance. are you telling me that if it was removed the register/force of the sentance would remain exactly the same?



			
				egueule said:
			
		

> I'm not sure "thick" is a very qood equivalent of "lourd".
> I think what she means is more like "you're a real pain".


fair enough.. being a pain is a nice translation


----------



## Gil

Benjy said:
			
		

> don't know if i totally agree that p.. has no meaning in the sentance. are you telling me that if it was removed the register/force of the sentance would remain exactly the same?
> 
> 
> fair enough.. being a pain is a nice translation


It is not anatomically localized though...


----------



## Ze Zeum

"putain" and "vas-y" give the register and force, I only tried to rise that "vas-y" didn't mean "go on", but something like "fuck it" (? do you say that ?)
I agree with "being a pain" too. What I said about the use of "lourd" was only a little "ethymology"


----------



## Benjy

Ze Zeum said:
			
		

> "putain" and "vas-y" give the register and force, I only tried to rise that "vas-y" didn't mean "go on", but something like "fuck it" (? do you say that ?)
> I agree with "being a pain" too. What I said about the use of "lourd" was only a little "ethymology"



about lourd: i wasn't disagreeing, on the contrary i think its helpful to give the background meaning of the word when it comes to slang type uses of it 

as for your translation of vas-y.. it doesn't really make any sense and i'm having a rather difficult time reconciling the vas-y and the worst swear word in the english language (arguably). i always thought vas-y was always an indication to continue; to do something. if not please enlightment me as to what it actually means here, as you have piqued my curitosity


----------



## fetchezlavache

vas-y is 'language des banlieues' benjy. it doesn't mean anything, it only emphasizes what you're saying. another one of these useless expressions that i absolutely loathe. _i disagree that it means 'fuck it'_. it's _by far_ not as bad.

the sentence that nix quoted in their first post is gross, vulgar, and shows low education. unless it's someone trying to talk 'jeune'. sadly, a lot of people talk like that nowadays. 

so i guess it would be a bit like 'yo man you're getting on my nerves' or something.

the first part however, with 'putain' in it, is more slang. "you're being a fucking pain."

but it lacks the 'banlieue' touch, that i don't know how to translate in english.


----------



## Benjy

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> vas-y is 'language des banlieues' benjy. it doesn't mean anything, it only emphasizes what you're saying. another one of these useless expressions that i absolutely loathe. _i disagree that it means 'fuck it'_. it's _by far_ not as bad.
> 
> the sentence that nix quoted in their first post is gross, vulgar, and shows low education. unless it's someone trying to talk 'jeune'. sadly, a lot of people talk like that nowadays.
> 
> so i guess it would be a bit like 'yo man you're getting on my nerves' or something.
> 
> the first part however, with 'putain' in it, is more slang. "you're being a fucking pain."
> 
> but it lacks the 'banlieue' touch, that i don't know how to translate in english.



ok, that makes sense.. to be honest throwing the f-word (or one of the other 4/5 4 letter words) into any english sentance is about the only way we have to be vulgar in english (references to sex/other equally taboo subjects excluded) so there isn't really a sort of banlieu equiv. type of slang. 

the more i think about it though, in the context of the sentence being thick and being a pain seem to be pretty much synonymes. maybe its just that i'm prideful 

anyhows thx for the clarifications


----------



## Ze Zeum

Why don't I wait for such clear and precise answers before trying by my own...
I thought "fuck" had turned quite common, and only slightly bad (like "vas-y" used in slang is a little aggressive) ?


----------



## Benjy

Ze Zeum said:
			
		

> Why don't I wait for such clear and precise answers before trying by my own...
> I thought "fuck" had turned quite common, and only slightly bad (like "vas-y" used in slang is a little aggressive) ?



depends on who you talk to. i have friends that drop the f-bomb once every other word and in such a conext maybe it isn't so bad after all. i for one though still hold it has highly offensive (and 'ill be honest, it iratates me so much that i want to go and edit the word out on all the posts lol), and is something i would never say. i'm sure everyone else is somewhere in the middle.


----------



## tchev

I understand "thick" as "not very clever", which is different from "lourd".
There are two slang meanings to "lourd":
- not spiritual (which does not mean "not clever"). An intelligent person can be "lourd" when drunk for instance. Basic pee/poo/burp humour is very "lourd", if you see what I mean. See "lourd" as the opposite of "witty".
- (continuously) annoying, boring

In the original sentence, the 2nd meaning is the good one.


----------



## Benjy

agreed. lourd != thick all of the time. but in the context of the sentance being thick/stupid and being a pain/lourd mean pretty much the same thing. you might say to someone "stop being so thick" not because they are actually stupid but because they are being "lourd" as such.


----------



## tchev

Put that way, I agree.


----------



## RODGER

It seems to me "Lourd" here could be rendered as "you're a real drag", to give the sense of weight.

Rodger


----------



## Jabote

nix said:
			
		

> Quoi ??? Putain t'es lourd, j'étais chez moi et je suis revenue expres pour te parler ! Vas y tu m'énerves
> 
> Can someone please tell me what she really means by the word here, i dont think she means to call me a whore?


 






Pardon my French, but this is how I would translate this sentence...

Fuck you're a pain, I was at home and came back just to talk to you ! Go on (or go ahead), you're pissing me off


----------



## Cath.S.

RODGER said:
			
		

> It seems to me "Lourd" here could be rendered as "you're a real drag", to give the sense of weight.
> 
> Rodger


Nice nuance, Rodger!


----------



## Ze Zeum

Jabote said:
			
		

> Pardon my French, but this is how I would translate this sentence...
> 
> Fuck you're a pain, I was at home and came back just to talk to you ! Go on (or go ahead), you're pissing me off



I insist on the fact that "vas-y" doesn't mean "go on" nor "go ahead". It could have been "zyva" too. This may show how common this interjection is. It has the same role as "putain", but is addressed directly to the one he is talking to. I mean "putain" shows he is upset, while "vas-y" shows you are pulling his nerves.


----------



## Cath.S.

Ze Zeum said:
			
		

> I insist on the fact that "vas-y" doesn't mean "go on" nor "go ahead". It could have been "zyva" too. This may show how common this interjection is. It has the same role as "putain", but is addressed directly to the one he is talking to. I mean "putain" shows he is upset, while "vas-y" shows you are pulling his nerves.


I totally agree. It should not be translated directly.
I suggest:
Man, you're really pissing me off.


----------



## fetchezlavache

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> vas-y is 'language des banlieues' benjy. it doesn't mean anything, it only emphasizes what you're saying. another one of these useless expressions that i absolutely loathe. _i disagree that it means 'fuck it'_. it's _by far_ not as bad.
> 
> the sentence that nix quoted in their first post is gross, vulgar, and shows low education. unless it's someone trying to talk 'jeune'. sadly, a lot of people talk like that nowadays.
> 
> so i guess it would be a bit like *'yo man you're getting on my nerves' * or something.
> 
> the first part however, with 'putain' in it, is more slang. "you're being a fucking pain."
> 
> but it lacks the 'banlieue' touch, that i don't know how to translate in english.




from several posts ago... i'm beginning to feel like gil. 'why should we post ?'


----------



## Benjy

in all honesty i wish the whole thread would go away. the question has been answered. the kid will probably never come back here again unless the female in question sends him more vulgar messages, so why are we still beating this poor old dead horse?


----------



## D1SxEyes

egueule said:


> I totally agree. It should not be translated directly.
> I suggest:
> Man, you're really pissing me off.



Not sure I agree... it depends on context. If she has come back specifically to talk to him, that implies at his request - so the "vas-y" could well mean "Go on [tell me what you were going to tell me/ask what you were going to ask]".


----------



## Prudence86

I think all it means is "fuck, you're a pain in the ass"... I don't know anyone who says "thick". I'm an American and I say this is the correct translation.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Prudence86 said:


> I think all it means is "fuck, you're a pain in the ass"... I don't know anyone who says "thick". I'm an American and I say this is the correct translation.



So because you're an American it follows that your translation is the correct one? How exactly does that work?

In any case, there is a _variety_ of translations for "putain, t'es lourd".

_Jesus, you're annoying_ is one. _Fuck, you're a pain in the ass_ would be another. Depending on your dialect and word preference, the translation will vary.


----------



## Prudence86

Sorry but Jesus and Fuck don't mean the same thing, even when they're both being used as curse words. Fuck is much much much more vulgar. I would NEVER say that Putain equals Jesus. It means FUCK in this context. Seriously.

Annoying would also work.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Prudence86 said:


> Sorry but Jesus and Fuck don't mean the same thing, even when they're both being used as curse words. Fuck is much much much more vulgar. I would NEVER say that Putain equals Jesus. It means FUCK in this context. Seriously.
> 
> Annoying would also work.



I'm well aware that Jesus and Fuck do not mean the same thing. However the meaning of Putain _varies_ according to context, it's not always as forceful as the English "fuck", as this well-known poster shows. Even in this case "_putain, t'es lourd_", translations will vary. It _can_ be as violent as _"Fuck, you're really pissing me off_" or just "_Jesus, you're starting to annoy me_", *context is key*. 

You cannot choose one word or phrase and say "that's it, it's on the only translation possible". Languages do not work like that.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Well this has become patently ridiculous.

Putain, vous êtes tous lourds !


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Well this has become patently ridiculous.
> 
> Putain, vous êtes tous lourds !



Je suis d'accord là-dessus. Sur ce, je me retire de cette lourdité


----------



## yaow

*"putain"* is a french swear word used at least as often as "fuck" in english speaking countries.

*"t'es lourd"* means that you're a "pain in the ass"

*"vas-y"* doesn't literaly mean "go", "go ahead", or "go there"; it is someone people often say in their sentence, in first position, when they are annoyed.


----------



## surleslèvres

Ze Zeum said:


> Why don't I wait for such clear and precise answers before trying by my own...
> I thought "fuck" had turned quite common, and only slightly bad (like "vas-y" used in slang is a little aggressive) ?



Hahaha. Oh my. Let me try to explain this. "Fuck" is common among younger people that are close friends in English, but this word can be extremely vulgar in the US and Canada (less so in the UK actually). It's likely one of the few most offensive words a person can say in English (at least in the US and Canada). In fact, I would be weary about using it much if not a native if speaking to a US or Canadian citizen. I use the word, but know precisely when NOT to use it (and there are many times when it should absolutely not be used). My parents have never said this word around me in my life, nor have I said it around them or another family member (I'm 25 years old). I know this is commonly put into films (I'm guessing that is where everyone is getting that it is so common), but films don't quite reflect real life so accurately.

A few instances when not to use "fuck" off the top of my head:
-I would likely not say "fuck" at a restaurant, but perhaps in a bar with Friends, but never to a stranger even at this same bar.
-I would not use this word when telling a story to an elder or talking to an elder at all, even if they were using it. Likewise, I would avoid it when talking to anyone much younger than 16 or 17.
-It is not appropriate in even the most liberal classrooms
-At a job, I would not say this casually, but perhaps to a co-worker friend

(another thing to note: "fuck" to refer to sexual intercourse is extremely vulgar. In fact, it's probably the most vulgar way to describe this. I would avoid this term in general unless you want people looking at you with confusion (at best) or disgust.)

The consequences of using this word at the wrong time will be either that people will react to you as though you don't "know any better" and are having a language barrier problem, or that you are in some way vulgar and without manners. Or to be honest, they might assume you to be lower-class. Obviously this should not be an insult as we are living in modern times with less class barriers, but these prejudices still exist. Good luck!


----------

